# Dogs, seem to be a few on here



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

There seem to be a few dogs on here hunting alongside the catapult.

What dogs do you use and how do they hunt?

I'll start,

Tyla - lurcher x lurcher - lamping, ferreting, bushing

Parker - jrtxwhippet - lamping, ratting, ferretter extrordanaire, bushing

Ollie - mongrel terrier - ratting, beating, retriever (sometimes), bushing

Willow - collie/grey x lurcher - only a pup so not yet entered


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Some nice dogs, and photos, i own 9 lurchers, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the American Pittbull Terrier. They will go into any hole and dig out whatever might be in there. They love the slingshot, and know when you pick it up, that it is on! Will tree squirrels and catch on sight anything that moves on the ground. from pigs, to raccoons, armidillos, rats, their favorite is the squirrells...best to you...Frogman


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

pitbulls on racoons lol i love this















if only they could see there no harm in pits in the uk but i still have enuf sport with my lil whippet cross lurcher









atb guys

Ross


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i have a staffordshire bull called chico hes great, what marks squirells and rabbits what i shoot with the catty, he hunts bushes etc etc..i have been a lurcher and terrier man my self bu the stff is for just local walks in the parks were all the good game hides ha ha good en pal


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

3 bullx lurchers 2 used mostly for lamping and one pup but my old **** will mark rabbits tree rats and birds when out with the catty.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Right here is my lot, 
1st my 5 deerhound cross greyhounds,

Flo









Dusty, flo's daughter









Sindy 29in high









the 2 sisters billie jo and gypsy

















now my bedlington cross whippets
!st Daisy mother to the next 3









Rosa









Peanut









Bella the pup


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.... Bella has a very nice coat n markings.... pretty little girl







i prefair the smaller dogs, dunno why.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Great pics rosa is perfect she's a beautiful dog and I bet she works swell if you ever get pups from her I would luv one the missus will have to move out..


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

Great thread and good to see some other dog men on here. I am a terrier man myself have 3 patterdale terriers, a jack russell and a staffordshire bull terrier. I work them on anything I legally can here. From possums to hogs and everything inbetween and somethings not lol.
Here they are

This is bear 2 year old patterdale coming along real good female








This is grizzly she keeps us all in line she is 6 year old and knows how to get it done patterdale








This is jj the jack russel he is 4 and is a pretty good finder bayer








Here is ripley the staffy bull she is 9 months old and is coming along nice (she just got bred by jj big accident but I'm thinking pups will turn out nice) bad pic but only one I got. She is the most athletic little dog I have ever owned. instead of going under a fence like the rest of the dogs she goes over. Watched her jump a 5 ft fence and never slowed up. I am looking for good things out of her in the future.








And last but not least the new pup she is 7 months old hasn't got a proper name yet she should be a dandy is bred very nice another bad pic but here she is








Sorry for the long post
Tony

Frogman,
I really like the looks of that apbt of yours. Good small size what bloodline is he out of and how he work. You can pm if you would like I would love to here more bout it. Hard to find a good small apbt anymore that's why I got the staffy.


----------

